
Speed Comparison of Python, Numba, and C++ for Wolfram Models - gregorymichael
https://murillogroupmsu.com/numba-versus-c/
======
The_suffocated
They are not really comparing implementations of the same algorithm, as there
are two differences between C++ version's update rule and the other two
versions'. First, from the image in the article, rule 30 should map 111, 110,
101, 000 to 0 and the other four possibilities to 1 (the Python and Numba
versions are indeed doing this), but this is not what the C++ version does.
Now this should NOT affect the program's speed, but the second difference does
favour Python and Numba: the array is cyclic in the C++ version but not in the
other two versions.

